# AMD Releases 11.10 Drivers



## topgear (Nov 2, 2011)

*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*

This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 software suite for Windows 7. These include:

Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on single GPU 
configurations using the AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.

Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on AMD CrossFire™ configurations using the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.

Reduces stuttering seen on Dual CPU and Tri CPU core systems. 

Rage - users may experience random texture corruption. Please use the AMD Catalyst 11.10 V3 Preview if you are experiencing these issues. 

Some OpenGL games like Enemy Territory Quake Wars no longer experiences random corruption. 

Lost Planet 2 no longer experiences random crashes when running the benchmark.

F1 2010 and Dirt 2 no longer experience random flashing during the game.
Google Earth no longer displays random corruption when running in OpenGL mode.

Mafia II no longer experiences a random crash during game loading / game play when Crossfire is enabled.

Unigine Heaven running in DirectX 11 mode no longer experiences a performance drop when running with Dual Graphics enabled.

Homefront no longer experiences random game crashes.

Random flashing is no longer experienced when playing back SD/BD content on a 120Hz monitor.

An application crash is no longer randomly observed while playing M2V/Mpeg2/Mpeg4 files and toggling the Hardware Acceleration setting.

Display corruption is no longer experienced on the primary display when running in extended display mode with AERO enabled.

*New Features*


AMD Eyefinity enhancements:

Enables support for Eyefinity 5x1 display (portrait and landscape) configurations

Maximum supported resolution has been increased to 16000 x 16000 pixels on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series. (limited to DX11 applications only)

Bezel compensation is now possible when using sets of displays that have mismatched pixel densities. 

AMD VECC/CCC enhancements :

Improvements have been implemented to better facilitate the enabling and control of the following features within the Vision Engine Control Center / Catalyst Control Center

AMD Overdrive for GPUs

Information Center (software and hardware)

For more info :
AMD Catalystâ„¢ / AMD Visionâ„¢ Engine Control Center 11.10 Release Notes.

Download Link :
ATI Radeonâ„¢ Video Card Drivers
ATI Radeonâ„¢ Video Card Drivers


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for sharing TP. put to download.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hold on guys. Head over to tweaktown and read their driver analysis. 11.10 is hardly better than 11.9 which was hardly better than 11.8.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 2, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hold on guys. Head over to tweaktown and read their driver analysis. 11.10 is hardly better than 11.9 which was hardly better than 11.8.



For me 10.11 are the most stable ones. I will update when 12 releases.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

i have finished download rchi 

rajnusker try latest. they are completely stable.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

Downloaded will check with rage tonight


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, I've downloaded and installed them as well ( 64 bit driver for win 7 ) and still some testings are going on


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

thanx for the news topgear...will update it


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2011)

11.6 is the best version for both the older 5000 series and 6000 series cards. It resolved a lot of issues as well increase performance of HD 6800 series cards by almost 10%.
rajnusker, get the 11.7 version, which is the Bug fixed version of 11.6. You'll surely notice more stable performance.

One thing about AMD Catalyst Control center is the integration of all the Performance measures and optimization tools inside one window. Now you can overclock your CPU and GPU from here only. Also different power modes can also be controlled within it.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ I think we can't overclock intel cpu's in amd catalyst can we?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 3, 2011)

^^yes you can brother but only if you have amd processor.then it is not called catalyst controller,they call it as vision controller.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys i need to know how to connect 2 displays for side by side gaming. I tried the desktop is working side by side or top and bottom view but while gaming its replicated. Not continuous. 

Does the game has to support this feature or all gpu catalyst control.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 3, 2011)

^^buddy here is the link for configuring ccc for eyefinity,there are three parts and i haven't checked the videos.hope it will work for you.
AMD Eyefinity Setup Part 3: Configuring the Catalyst Control Center - YouTube
here is AMD's how to set up eyefinity link,
*www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-eyefinity-technology/how-to/Pages/set-up.aspx


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 3, 2011)

one noob qn. 
I am having 790gx mobo with HD 3300 IGP. Is any kind of updation required apart from the driver software(CATALYST) provided in the mobo for that IGP?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

^ No other updating required apart from the driver.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ what is that?


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Drive installed. BF3 not launching.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 3, 2011)

@avi,
just install 11.10 catalyst pack from amd website.thats it.it contains everything driver,avivo etc,.

@asingh,
 wow,the first change in change log is fix for bf3 and now that itself not working.any one else facing the same problem?


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Even BC2 was a pain in the a** when it came to Radeon XfireX.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

*asingh*
Twitter
installed 11.9 CAP4?

*sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Even BC2 was a pain in the a** when it came to Radeon XfireX.



Buddy, install 11.9 cap4 profile with 11.10 catalyst. All issues will vanish just like that.

Bf3 is working perfectly in ultra settings in cilus's 6870cfx setup without any single issue. Try it asap mate.

Download *here*.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 4, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @avi,
> just install 11.10 catalyst pack from amd website.thats it.it contains everything driver,avivo etc,.



is that meant for IGP or DISCRETE GPU?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Buddy, install *11.9 cap4 profile with 11.10 catalyst*. All issues will vanish just like that.



pls elaborate more on this what is CAP profile & how it works with different version of catalyst


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2011)

Anil, install the 11.10 driver, specially tailored for BF3 and the 11.9 Cap4 profile. After installing those, BF3 is running very smoothly with ULTRA settings. 

CAP are the profiles to optimize performance of Graphics cards in different games. Each games has some diiferent rendering properties and they need some optimizations of the Gfx hardware to run it smoothly. So Graphics card manufacturers normally create game profiles for a single or group of games and release them and they need atleast a minimum version of the Gfx card driver to be applied.
So if you have the proper version of the Gfx driver n then you install a profile for say game X and Y, then the performance of the Graphics hardware will be optimized for games X and Y and it also will not hamper the performance of the other games. The reason being is that the profile based optimizations are applied in the runtime, depending upon the currently running games.

Let me exemplify it with a basic example:-
Say two new game G1 and G2 have been released and it needs some optimation.

Gfx card comapny releases the Profile P1 for  G1 and G2.
P1 needs Driver Version D1 or above.
So your steps will be:-

1. Update your Graphics card Driver with D1 or above.
2. Install the Profile P1 
It will offer you best playback for the game G1.

This Profile thing is common for both Nvidia and AMD/ATI. 

However, it is observed that sometimes a game can perform resonably well with the profile of another game. It is not surprising as a lot of games use some common engines. So a profile for optimization of the specific game engine may lead to the improvement of multiple games.

For these kind of tweaks, Nvidia does have a little advantage. From Nvidia control panel, you can assign a perticular profile to a spefic application. For example, it is observed that the initial unoptimized version of Crysis 2 runs resonably well with the Bioshok and FEAR game profiles. So from Nvidia control panel, you can assign FEAR profile to be applied whenever Crysis 2 has been launched. You can even tweak the settings a little and save it as a new profile for Crysis 2.

The above benefits are not present in Catalyst control Center and new profiles cannot be created here. Initially that was a big deal but now a days, AMD normally release Profiles very quickly which addresses the issue in a large extent. But AMD card owners, don't be angered, There is a superb Tool available called *RADEON PRO*, which will let you do all the things the Nvidia control panel can do and many other things, It is one hell of an alternative for Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

thanx Cilus for such a nice explanation...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup i confirm this now. I switched to 11.10 drivers from 11.8 and added 11.9 cap4. BF3 is giving 4-5fps more now. So guys it really works.

At 1600x900 at all settings set to high, my 5750 is constantly giving over 40fps while yesterday i 11.8, it was 35-36 max. Today its even doing 42-43 sometimes.
My card is overclocked by 100mhz for core clocks and 50mhz for memory clocks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

^isnt CAP4 for crossfire?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2011)

^^, Yes, it addresses the Microshuttering issues. But the Catalyst 11.10 Driver is solely targeted for BF3 performance. I think Vicky's FPS improvement is due to use of 11.10 driver if not for the Cap 4 profile.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

^yes i too think because of 11.10. 
still to play BF3.


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2011)

Guys am on 11.10 and latest cAP


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> is that meant for IGP or DISCRETE GPU?



what IGP do you have ?? - 11.10 drivers can be intsalled for both IGP and Discrete gfx cards- Check the Product Compatibility list 

AMD Catalystâ„¢ / AMD Visionâ„¢ Engine Control Center 11.10 Release Notes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

Facing sudden fps drops in BF3 no matter what settings i choose. Help!!


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Facing sudden fps drops in BF3 no matter what settings i choose. Help!!



Go back to 10.11. lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

^its completely stable with other games. 

Can it be because of 2GB ram?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

^if u were playing BF3 smoothly before..then its not 2GB RAM..

but do upgrade to at least 4GB RAM


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

^no, i am playing after installing 11.10. And 11.10 is working fine for others. So i thought ram.

finished, all problems gone. playing at ultra


----------

